# Drivers for this Emachines laptop?



## massahwahl

A friend of mine gave me her computer to fix because her hard drive took a dump on her. I ordered a new one got it installed and used the Emachines PCAngle software to get the OS reinstalled, but when it booted into windows it didnt load any of her drivers! She doesnt have a separate drivers cd or anything and I cant even find this model listed on the emachines website. Is there a way to figure out what pieces of hardware it has in it to find the drivers manually? If I could at least get the networking port to work I could have it do the emachines updates which would hopefully find the rest or some of them. The model number is M622-UK8X.


----------



## PC eye

You are going to find that for the older model there you will either have to fill out a email request form or call one of their toll free numbers. They only list a model line for so long and then simply drop them. 

That's one reason why they named the "bottom of the barrel" store bought cheapies lacking real support!  The main UK support page showing both US and Canadien toll free numbers is seen at http://www.emachines.com/support/product_support.html?cat=Notebooks&subcat=M-Series


----------



## AdmnPower

See if you can't find a copy of Everest Home Edition, it will scan your computer and give you a general idea of what hardware you have. From there head over to google and see if you can't find some places hosting the drivers you need.


----------



## PC eye

There's a couple of freewares for finding out what you have for hardwares with one even showing the softwares you have on. The System Info for Windows(SIW) is one in particular that provides a good full breakdown on information in general.  http://www.gtopala.com/

PC Wizard 2008 is a free benchmarking program that can help as well.  http://www.cpuid.com/pcwizard.php

The free home version of Everest is no longer there. That's been gone for some time now. The SIW tool is a quick and easy tool where you simply create a desktop shortcut by right clicking on the executable since it has no installer. It can bail you out fast by giving specifics on the board, cpu, memory, video card if one is installed and not onboard.


----------



## AdmnPower

It may not be available from them directly, but you can still get it if you know where to look, or if you have a copy laying around from before they quit offering it. Granted it doesn't really have support for the newest hardware, but i don't really think thats an issue in this case.


----------



## PC eye

The SIW tool will provide information on each individual item including the version of the bios on the board itself. The problem once you have the information on the board you won't find that listed on the manufacturer's support site since that was made specifically for the laptop there and not sold separately. 

A vendor like eMachines will be the only place for updates unless you run across a 3rd party site like seen with video cards often like OmegaDrivers. The one thing here you can do is contact the eMachies support directly by phone or email request for the older model.


----------



## sg1

apparently the chipset is the same as the 7510gx so maybe it might be an option to try the drivers for that just to get you online


----------



## PC eye

Unfortunately it's more then just the chipset drivers that will be needed since laptops use onboard video and sound as well. This is why contacting eMachines direct for a download link if they still have updates for the older laptops and desktops as well archived would be the best move.

If you only end up with chipset drivers you would then have to add in a separate card for video and one for sound since those will have their cds as well as updates online. The main problem of course is buying a low end brand that drops support fast for the next line of models.


----------



## sg1

But surely there must be basic drivers loaded up to enable navigation round the OS

then with LAN drivers they can search the rest of the updates online


----------



## PC eye

This is why I suggested the SIW tool for getting information on the individual hardwares. That tool also lists the softwares installed as well as what you have for hardwares.

I ran the free edition of Everest Home edition some time back and am sad to see that disappear. But like other programs it often reported temps as super hot falsely. SpeedFan and others even PC Wizard have also seen the same at times. 

The SIW tool itself however doesn't see new entries in the registry while scanning that for software information. Once you have the information you need you try locating drivers for individual items the old fashioned way or better off getting on the phone to eMachines and giving them some of your opinion on why updates are not available. "why are there no updates?"  GGrrrr....!!!


----------

